# 13Kg propane



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

In the Series 9 Rapido manual it says that I can fit 13Kg propane if I wanted to but biggest I can fit is the 6Kg, no way can I get a bigger bottle in.
Has anyone come across this problem ?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When we bought our 9048DF it came with 2 x 13kg bottles fitted. They were a very tight fit. Cannot remember exactly how they fitted in but they did. Have replaced with 6 kg Calorlites due to weight issues plus my local calor dealer tells me that 13kg bottles are not available in the South West.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The red calor bottles are 11kg and the blue bottles 13kg.they are the same size externally.Winter time you should use the RED bottles.A very strange thing to say about availability of bottles, there must be many dealers that sell calor bottles in the south west it is a holiday area.

cabby


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

cabby said:


> The red calor bottles are 11kg and the blue bottles 13kg.


Red propane bottles are 13 kg and blue bottles are 15 Kg arent they.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

wp1234 said:


> Red propane bottles are 13 kg and blue bottles are 15 Kg arent they.


+1, http://www.calor.co.uk/shop/gas-bottles.html

No problems getting 13kg in the SW - ok, you might have to drive 10-15 miles but there certainly isn't a shortage of dealers or 13kg propane. Even GoOutdoors at Plymouth, Exeter and Taunton have them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I stand corrected. The calor bottle sizes now are indeed 13kg and 15kg. can I ask have they always been this. My gaslow is an 11kg. size.

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I stand corrected the 13kg bottles are available from the Calor Centre in Exeter but are in short supply. I was taking my local dealers statement about 13kg cylinders non-availability in the SW as gospel, should have checked.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

11kg (blue) bottles are butane. Would be fine in the van although in very cold weather they can freeze if you draw gas too quickly.

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not freezing Dick in case anybody worries about a cylinder rupturing due to freezing liquid expanding. Butane freezes at around -140 degrees C, but it doesn't gas off very well when temperatures get down to around 6 or 7 degrees C.

Not hair splitting. Honestly, Alan.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

My parents have just bought a Rapido panel van and that says it should fit 2x 13kg gas bottles. They can just about to get them in but then the door wont shut. The connector is in the way and it is too difficult to move.
Our Rapido, a 2003 fits the 2 bottles in very easily but space isn't such an issue as it is in their smaller van.


Debbie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> When we bought our 9048DF it came with 2 x 13kg bottles fitted. They were a very tight fit. Cannot remember exactly how they fitted in but they did. Have replaced with 6 kg Calorlites due to weight issues plus my local calor dealer tells me that 13kg bottles are not available in the South West.


Is your payload so tight that 20kg makes such a difference, that's only the same as 20 litres of water.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think this thread demonstrates where the flexibility of re-fillable bottles (or tanks) comes handy.

It does not matter what size bottle(s) fit in the locker you should always be able have nearly full gas - just a difference in how often you top-up different sizes, but even with 2 X 6kg it is probably not as often as diesel, except if static in winter.

I would even suggest that if a locker only accomodates 6kg size it should be refillable. 

Do any converters offer refillables as an optional extra? If not, why not? Would be silly to supply a normal cylinder to an owner who is going to dispose of it to fit a refillable system.

Just my thoughts.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

According to my manual, Hymer offered 2x11kg refillables as an optional extra way back in 2001-2 Geoff

Dick


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is your payload so tight that 20kg makes such a difference, that's only the same as 20 litres of water.


Calor state the weight of a 6kg Calorlite as 4.5kg empty; 10.5kg full.

Calor state the weight of a 13kg bottle as 13 - 20kg empty; 25 - 35kg full.

For 2 x 6kg bottles max weight 21kg.

For 2 x 13kg bottles max weight 70kg.

Difference of 49kg still not a lot in the grand scheme of things but it is a Rapido after all, with not a overgenerous payload.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Calor state the weight of a 6kg Calorlite as 4.5kg empty; 10.5kg full.
> 
> Calor state the weight of a 13kg bottle as 13 - 20kg empty; 25 - 35kg full.
> 
> ...


Ah Rapido, say no more, missed that, get it uprated, or put helium in the tyres, ally wheels get on a diet, leave the other half at home, all positive weight loss tactics > >


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Being French produced is it possible that they are quoting French bottle sizes?


Although here in France Butane is 13Kg and Propane 11Kg for the same physical size bottle.


.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah Rapido, say no more, missed that, get it uprated, or put helium in the tyres, ally wheels get on a diet, leave the other half at home, all positive weight loss tactics > >


Kev

You are a wicked ****-taker:surprise:

Rapidos cannot be so bad - Gaspode bought one!

But i would not want a 3.5t Rapido for wildcamping with full tanks.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> You are a wicked ****-taker:surprise:
> 
> ...


Me! take the pi$$, sir you do me an injustice, I demand satisfaction.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Being French produced is it possible that they are quoting French bottle sizes?
> 
> Although here in France Butane is 13Kg and Propane 11Kg for the same physical size bottle.
> 
> .


Yes Eurajohn is correct The UK Calor 13kg bottles will not fit some european built campers because of the different dimensions of the uk bottle compared to the continental ones of same capacity

i seem to remember the uk bottles are wider they certainly wouldnt fit into my old Italian camper

So i went and bought two 11kg Gaslow refillables when they were first introduced as these would fit the in the locker (highly recommended but inital cost high but so convienient )


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Me! take the pi$$, sir you do me an injustice, I demand satisfaction.


My Rapido payload is 1000 kg plus what's the problem ??


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah Rapido, say no more, missed that, get it uprated, or put helium in the tyres, ally wheels get on a diet, leave the other half at home, all positive weight loss tactics > >


funny ...not


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you put too many noughts in that.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> My Rapido payload is 1000 kg plus what's the problem ??


Then it's not 3.5t van.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a spare 13kg calor that I would swap for a calor light if anyone needs a 13kg


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

2 x Flogas 11Kg propane bottles would fit if you have a supplier near you.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

wp1234 said:


> My Rapido payload is 1000 kg plus what's the problem ??


Ever put it on a weighbridge , as per the required 
driver, full gas, full water, full diesel, etc, and seen your 1000kg disappear :wink2:

tony


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Ever put it on a weighbridge ,
> 
> tony


Just have and the good news is that even with a full tank of water , full tank of fuel , two gas bottles and everything I need for my French trip incuding the wife and Ive still got 375 Kg left to go ... thats plenty of reserve wine space left I reckon. So glad I went for the optional chassis reinforcement though :grin2: 
.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The first van we had came with blue cylinders, swapped them out for red, never saw the point of getting blue ones again, then we went refillable which is a mix I think.


----------

